# California H6 Report



## halberstram (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all, I was hoping to get some help on this issue I've run into. I recently applied for a certain ambulance company here in California. Part of the process required I get a current copy of my DMV H6 driving history. No problem, I have nothing to hide (or so I thought). Roughly 11 years ago I got popped going 101 mph on I-5 in the dead of night, no other cars on the road, and I was a dumb kid. Needless to say, I got 2 points on my record, paid a fine and in 7(!) years the points came off. About 5 years ago I made a u turn in a business district, got a ticket, but avoided the 1 point penalty by going to traffic school. Although these violations are listed on this report, I have ZERO points on my record. 
I submitted the report to the hiring agency, and received an email saying thanks but no thanks, please re-apply when you don't have so many points on your record. Um, I DON'T!
What's the deal? I'm not a lawless dirtbag, I swear. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 31, 2011)

We (myself or the members here) will not give you legal advice because our rules state:


> No Legal Advice or Attorney-Client Relationship
> Information contained on or made available through EMTLife forums is not intended to and does not constitute legal advice, recommendations, mediation or counseling of any kind under any circumstance and no attorney-client relationship is formed. Do not act on or rely on any information from EMTLife Message Boards without consulting with a licensed attorney.



Have you contacted the company and stated that you don't have any points?  Maybe they just saw the number of violations and assumed that there were points there as well.

Then again, maybe they don't want someone who's had violations.


----------



## halberstram (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I wasn't seeking legal advice, simply some insight. 
I do currently work as an EMT and am in paramedic school, I've had countless DOJ checks, have my ambulance drivers card and all that stuff. 
Perhaps they did assume my speeding ticket and u-turn violation had points attached, which they do not. Again, it has been 10 years since I've even had a parking ticket. I did email the hiring manager, but I don't expect to hear back until after the holidays.
Perhaps you are correct, and they just don't want me working for their agency. 
Again, thank you for your reply. Have a good New Year.


----------



## Billybob (Dec 31, 2011)

Call DMV. Enough time has passed and they will remove the past occurrences from your record. Usually it will take a few weeks for the offenses to be removed.


----------



## halberstram (Dec 31, 2011)

Billybob said:


> Call DMV. Enough time has passed and they will remove the past occurrences from your record. Usually it will take a few weeks for the offenses to be removed.



Much appreciated, I'll head back down there first thing Monday morning. Thanks so much.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Dec 31, 2011)

*re*

I'm not to sure that 101mph will ever drop in terms of the companys insurance company being able to see the offense.   That is wreckless driving, not just a simple speeding ticket.


----------



## halberstram (Dec 31, 2011)

Corky said:


> I'm not to sure that 101mph will ever drop in terms of the companys insurance company being able to see the offense.   That is wreckless driving, not just a simple speeding ticket.



Very true.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 31, 2011)

Once it drops off your H6, the insurance company might not be able to see it. They probably won't have completely unfettered access to your record. That being said, since the 100+ MPH ticket and the illegal U-turn haven't dropped off your H6, the company will probably look at you as undesirable and potentially uninsurable. They know they can find many qualified applicants that do NOT have anything on their H6, so that's probably how they decided to not further consider your application.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 31, 2011)

Corky said:


> I'm not to sure that 101mph will ever drop in terms of the companys insurance company being able to see the offense.   That is wreckless driving, not just a simple speeding ticket.


The fact that he didn't get into a wreck is why it's "wreckless" driving. However the ticket would be for reckless driving. 

So if he was going 100+ and got into a wreck, he'd no longer be a wreckless reckless driver - he'd be a wrecked reckless driver.

(darned homonyms... they get us all from time to time...)


----------



## snaps10 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was informed recently that although my application was one of the most desirable to the company, I was ineligible because I had more than one point.  I have one point for a speeding ticket that is going to drop off in a couple months, and a cell phone violation that does not count against the dmv, but the company does.  I'm trying to find a way to get it completely off my record, but everything I see say that since it's not a moving violation (point), they can't remove it.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 9, 2012)

Corky said:


> I'm not to sure that 101mph will ever drop in terms of the companys insurance company being able to see the offense.   That is wreckless driving, not just a simple speeding ticket.




It's not quite a simple speeding ticket (those are California Vehicle Code (CVC) 22349, 22350, or 22356 depending on the location) in the sense that the punishment can be much worse (for those, 1-15 over is about $230 after fees and penalties. For 100+, it's up to $2000, plus license suspension (CVC 22348(b)). It also is a 2 point offense. However, like the vast majority of traffic infractions, it is still a simple infraction.

On the other hand, reckless driving in California (CVC 23103) is a misdemeanor (by statute, infractions can not carry jail time) that caries up to 90 days in jail and a fine in the range of $4000. 

Note: Any dollar amount listed in the CVC is the "base fine." The final fine is something around 4x that amount after adding various penalties and fees.


----------

